# pedders suspension



## AUTOSLIM50 (Mar 12, 2010)

Has Anyone Out There Purchased -had Installed The Track Ii Package? Just About To Order One From Vengeance Racing Near Atlanta. I Have Researched This Package On The Net, And It Seems Top Notch, But I Would Appreaciate Any Input On The Daily-weekend Drivability. As My Car Is A Weekend Driver Mostly, 05- M6, This Seems A Good Investment Since The Car Also Has 83,000 Miles On The Clock. Input Appreaciated, Bill


----------



## fattirewilly (May 26, 2006)

I put the Street II kit on my 06-M6 at 13,000. It drove like a completely different car, in a good way. 

With over 80k, you'll love it. The Street II was noticeably firmer but not a killer when going over bumps/cracks in the highway. I think with the track kit, things firm up a bit more, but if you're looking to feel connected to the road, you'll definitely find it.


----------



## AUTOSLIM50 (Mar 12, 2010)

Thank's For The Input. I Think I'll Call Vengeance And Put In The Order This Afternoon.


----------



## Gotagoat (Jan 6, 2006)

Approximately what does the Street II kit cost installed?


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

Any upgrade from just about any good brand (Pedders, Lovells, SuperPro, Koni, Energy, King) is going to be an improvement. IMHO it's not that hard to install the stuff yourself. I've done every bushing, shock, spring, sway bar on my car in my garage on my back


----------



## fattirewilly (May 26, 2006)

Gotagoat said:


> Approximately what does the Street II kit cost installed?


The install was about $650 at a local wheel/tire shop. I didn't have an official Pedders guy near enough so I just mail ordered the kit.


----------



## Gotagoat (Jan 6, 2006)

That sounds reasonable, Willy; thanks.
From what I've read, Svede, it's fairly involved for an untalented wrencher like me.


----------



## FNG69 (Nov 15, 2009)

Pete Basica from PEDDERS will be in WICHITA to speak at a tech session!!
Plus we have this for your GTO enjoyment also!!!!Do not need to be registered for the meet if this is all you want to do..The Wichita SCCA club is running this event..

AUTO CROSS COMPETITION 
When: Friday morning 8:30AM to 12:00 noon; July 2nd
Where: Arena Lot D, 777 E Waterman, on Waterman east of the RR tracks
Who is invited: All Pontiacs are welcome, vintage GTO's, NewGen GTO's, vintage Pontiacs, Firebirds, Trans Ams, Solstice, etc..
Fee: $30 per car Safety rules: Car must be insured, driver must sign waiver, helmut required, seat belts required, trunk must be empty, windows must be up. Classes: To be determined based on participating cars; larger "vintage" Pontiacs will not compete with NewGen cars.. Awards - 2010 GTOAA "Keeper" plaque for lst place and runners up in each class, plus award for "most cones hit". (Awards for GTOAA classes only


----------



## AUTOSLIM50 (Mar 12, 2010)

I'm Not An Experinced Wrencher Either, And I'm 51 Yrs Young, So The Whole Package Including Alignment For Track Ii Was 3200 Usd. Vengeance Racing In Cumming, Ga Has A Good Reputation So I Went With Them. Also, Parts Avalibility Seems An Issue, So I Called Pedders Usa And They Also Said 3 -5 Weeks On Parts. Hope It's As Good As They Say.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

I had never done any suspension work other than changing shocks in the past and honestly it wasn't that hard. It did require some hand tools like wrenches and stuff but I got to have a lot more done than a partial package for a LOT less. I spent $2,400 but got all bushings, shocks, struts, sway bars, end links and even a Harrop cover for the diff. It's really hard when you don't even try.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

I had never done any suspension work other than changing shocks in the past and honestly it wasn't that hard. It did require some hand tools like wrenches and stuff but I got to have a lot more done than a partial package for a LOT less. I spent $2,400 but got all bushings, shocks, struts, sway bars, end links and even a Harrop cover for the diff. It's really hard when you don't even try. Oh and I'm 60


----------



## Gotagoat (Jan 6, 2006)

LOL, Svede, perhaps it's the additional five years I have on you. I'd give it a try but for having to mess with the brakes. I recently read an article in the August issue of High Performance Pontiac magazine regarding this very subject (on an '05 which is what I have) and, according to the article, changing the suspension required dismantling the brakes. In fact, the author even hired Greg Lovell of AntiVenom to assist at the HHP shop. 
I've changed shocks on my four-wheel drive SUVs but, again, according to the article, this is a different beast.
However, I realize the magazine has to cover its butt when giving tech tips and, given that, I am interested in your experience. I'd like to change the suspension myself but from your postings, I know you're a more experienced mechanic than am I. In your opinion, do you think a wrencher of limited experience can complete the job without assistance? Oh, and how long did it take you?


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

AUTOSLIM50 said:


> I'm Not An Experinced Wrencher Either, And I'm 51 Yrs Young, So The Whole Package Including Alignment For Track Ii Was 3200 Usd. Vengeance Racing In Cumming, Ga Has A Good Reputation So I Went With Them. Also, Parts Avalibility Seems An Issue, So I Called Pedders Usa And They Also Said 3 -5 Weeks On Parts. Hope It's As Good As They Say.


Why do you specify the price in *'USD'* and Pedders *'Usa'*?


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

There must be an echo in this thread.


----------



## AlaGreyGoat (Jul 6, 2006)

HP11 said:


> Why do you specify the price in *'USD'* and Pedders *'Usa'*?


I think Pedders is an Australian company.

Larry


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

GM4life said:


> There must be an echo in this thread.


I deleted the original and reposted with the quoute.


----------



## dms (Jun 27, 2005)

Adding a Pedders Street II to one of the Pedders Track systems is a serious change in handling and performance you will love it.

Pedders is a 60 plus year old manufacturing plant in Au, and is the largest suspension manufacturer in Au. Pedders USA is part of the great Au company.

thanks
mike
dms


----------

